# friday night Chat



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Joez870.. let it be hear by be know that on the this March 26th,and September 19th you missed chat. Let it be known that Wife dating is not a acceptable excuse and we the chat gang have voted 5-0 to have you removed from the Circle of Men.4-2-1 on 9/19 you henceforth till you once again prove yourself worthy will be viewed as as low a D/C push car vendor....


March 26th 2006
September 19th 2008
David A Scott Grand poobah Circle of Men


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

All in favor, say 'TYCO'.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

T Y C O !


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

wait a minute, Coach was missing last night, and I didn't see his proxy....


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Splitter , you should have stuck around cause Coach showed up to shoot the breeze with me and Bobhch. @3:00 am !


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

3am doesn't count. I was even in until after 1am waiting for his coachyness to appear! heh!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL Yeah Ok, I get you Joez ! Him and Bob stayed on after I left !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ahemmmmmm!

3:00 AM be Saturday.

Better whip out yer time machine Coach.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep. you be right MR. "B" ! LOL I need to get one of those aftermarket Deloreans done up as Doc Browns Time traveler


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Some of us were working unlike Jose who was dating his wife... or something....and it was like just after 1 when I got on joe you were long gone. ok anyone working my hours will get a pass but I am pretty sure my hours would kill most of you lol...


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Some of us were working unlike Jose who was dating his wife... or something....and it was like just after 1 when I got on joe you were long gone. ok anyone working my hours will get a pass but I am pretty sure my hours would kill most of you lol...
> 
> 
> Dave


Cripes Coach ...if ya'd just hurry up and keel over you could quit that whole workaholic trip yer on and get logged into chat on time. 

Yer with us in spirit old man...one of us usually takes over and does some Coach impersonations. "Split" is actually gettin' pretty good at it; but until we can master the art of making every word a curse and still have the paragraph make sense you'll be sorely missed.


----------

